# Tell the story of the kitten that melted your heart!



## upsideduck (May 26, 2013)

Kitten season is sort of coming to a close, and I'm sure several of you have new cats or kittens! I met the sweetest little calico girly this summer. Her name is Bubby and she's just the tiniest three month old! Her birthday is today. 
I adopted her through an internet ad from a woman who was fostering a litter. Bubby caught my eye because of her cute little orange ears and the three black spots going down her back. 
When I finally went to pick her up, she was the sweetest tiniest little thing! She loves to cuddle, explore, and eat, and she has the loudest meow and purr. I've only had her for a month, but she responds to her name and comes when I call her. Every night, and whenever she naps she likes to curl up with me. I just lover her so much! I can't imagine not having her. 

Your turn!:2kitties


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, sure, any chance to talk about my babies  Stephano was my most recent kitty story, so I will tell his.

Last year I worked at a church pre-school, and one three days before we found Stephano, one of my co-workers was uncovering the sand box in the morning and found this adorable black kitten, shaking and scared. She brought him into the office, my boss called me, I was not working that day, said she found this kitten and two cans of cat food near the playground, obviously he had been dumped. Long story short, we found a home for him right away and he was one lucky little guy. Fast forward to Thursday, we are getting ready for the kids to arrive, setting up the classrooms, we hear this awful wailing, sounded just like a baby crying, coming from the dense woods behind our school. We said "oh no.....not another cat!" We started calling "here kitty kitty" and sure enough, a little black kitten emerged from the woods. Looked exactly like the one from Monday. I called my husband, bring a can of food and the carrier. We tried to coax the kitty to come up to us.....all of my co-workers are also cat people. He would get close and then retreat a bit. My husband, "the cat whisperer" I call him for his uncanny ability to coax stray cats to him, of course, gets the cat to walk right up to him, he picks him up, puts him in the crate. We bring him in the office. He gobbled up the food making "nom nom nom" sounds the whole while. I have 2 cats already, and they have to be separated at all times because one is extremely vicious. But all of my cat friends and co workers are already over capacity on cats, so I agree to foster him while we find him a home. I put him in my garage, feed him again, give him water, he immediately curls up purring and kneading in my lap and goes to sleep. The next morning, I decide I can't keep him out there, I bring him into our den, I have the flu, Im sick as a dog, and he curls up on my lap, on the recliner and nestles into my neck, like a scarf and just is the sweetest cat I have ever seen in my life. I knew at that moment I wanted to keep him. I figured my husband would freak. Instead, he comes home later and says "you know we can't get rid of this cat, he loves us already". So that was it, he became ours at that moment. When everyone found out what a lovable little lap cat he was.....they wanted him too, and I said "nope", your loss is my gain, he is mine. Oh, and he hit it off great with Taffy, our 5 year old cat, they are best buddies, so that made it even easier to decide to keep him. He has never been around the 10 year old meanie cat though, she won't play nice with anyone.

We are pretty sure he was the brother to the first kitten we found. THey had identical shaped heads and same little teensy smidge of white on their belly, and the two cans of food, it seemed clear someone had dropped them there, knowing full well that a bunch of crazy cat ladies worked at that school. He was estimated to be about 5-6 months old, so he wasn't a little kitten, but still very much a curtain climbing, silly kitten.


----------



## Jkitty (Aug 8, 2013)

I have only ever found and kept one kitten...Spike 

I was driving home from my boyfriends house (now my husband) at dusk one summer evening and I stopped at a busy intersection at a stop light. While waiting, I thought I saw something in the ditch next to me, but I brushed it off as trash. A car sped by and I saw the shape move, and at that moment my light turned green. Once I was able to turn around, I pulled into the parking lot attached to the ditch and immediately started running toward the kitten. Realizing that I might be frightening him into oncoming traffic I stopped, knelt down and started calling him. I have never seen a kitten run so fast into my arms  I had my toy poodle with me who loves cats, but Spike wasn't so sure of her and hissed at her from the dashboard the whole way home. He was almost hairless, way too thin, and riddled with fleas. Before I had the chance to get him food, he was hunting beetles down in my garage and crunching on them...probably how he had been surviving. I fed him, and gave him a couple of flea baths (the water was brown from so much dried blood...poor thing), and the tiny little hairless kitten is now a 25 pound maine ****! He got his name from the few spikes of hair he had on his neck when I found him. He is still a happy healthy, and SWEET boy! So thankful I found him...


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> Well, sure, any chance to talk about my babies  Stephano was my most recent kitty story, so I will tell his.


I love this story!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

They *ALL* melt my heart... but the one that won out was Book. I felt so bad for him when they said he was at the shelter for months longer than his siblings just because he was black. When I met him he didn't even seem to expect any attention... just looked resigned. Until we started to pet him and then he turned into a tiny little diesel engine. 

Two years later and I still say he was the best mistake I ever made.


----------

